# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Kamień na nerce!Pilne!

## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo was proszę o pomoc moja mama dziś miała zabieg usunięcia kamienia czy go rozdrobnienia i zabieg się nie powiódł (trwał podobno ponad 1 h-zabieg laserowy przez cewkę moczową), gdyż kamień jest zawinięty gdzieś w nerce  i chyba koło żeber (to mówiła moja mama ja do końca nie wiem bo powiedział na obchodzie na wieczór) i będzie miała przez 5 tygodni rurki i cewnik jej założyli żeby ten kamień szedł czy spotkaliście się z takim czymś bardzo proszę was o rady i wasze opinie bo nie wiem co robić czy przenosić do innego szpitala czy co!?Dziękuję!

----------


## Kawuu

Witam. Ja ciągle się męczę  z nawracającymi kamieniami zawsze mam po dwa na nerce teraz jestem po wyleczeniu ich. Jest to straszny ból ale piłam przez dłuższy okres po 3 nawet 4 razy dzienni fitolizynę która pomogła mi rozbić kamienie na drobny piasek do tego 2 do 3 litrów dziennie napojów i nic nie czułam jak schodziły. Może proszę mamie polecić ten sposób. Zastanawia mnie dlaczego od razu lekarze tak drastycznie podeszli do tego są przecież różne tabletki na rozbicie kamieni. Jakiej wielkości one są ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam dziękuję za odpowiedź kamień jest wielkości 8 mm jak pisałem zabieg trwał ponad 1h i się meczyli bo jest jakoś zaplątany (nie wiem do końca ale raczej nie mieli dojścia) i tylko częściowo go rozbili ale nie całość! ma jakieś rurki włożone i 5 tygodni bo mówił ze powinnien zejść, dziś moja mama wyszła zapisał jej jakieś tabletki przeciwbakteryjne i kupiła sobie sama jakieś przeciwbólowe bo pozwolił i po 1 miesiącu na usunięcie tego (nie wiem czy zejdzie czy nie powiedział że powinno być wszystko dobrze)! A odnośnie tabletek słyszałem o takim co sika się na niebiesko ale jej powiedział że ich już nie ma. Pozdrawiam i proszę o radę.

----------


## nnn123

Na piasek i kamienie w nerkach bardo dobra jest żurawina. 100g suszonej powinno nieco pomóc. Przy dużych kamieniach nie obędzie się bez lekarza.

A te kamienie koło żeber to znaczy co? Tak lekarz powiedział???

[Zaznaczam iż nie jestem lekarzem a niniejszy post jest moją prywatną opinią którą ustawowo można potłuc o kant d...]

----------

